# Verbindung zwischen PC und Handy



## gladiator09 (9. Mai 2008)

hey leute!

wie stell ich am besten eine verbindung zwischen einem PC und einem handy her??

funktioniert das bluetooth von der J2ME auch mit der SE für den PC??

oder gibts eine möglichkeit über infrarot oder USB??

lg,
gladiator


----------



## foobar (10. Mai 2008)

Du kannst eine serielle Verbindung per USB herstellen. Wenn du ein handy an den PC anschliesst, wird eine virtuelle V24 erstellt über die du auf das Handy zugreifen kannst.


----------



## gladiator09 (10. Mai 2008)

und gibts da irgendwo bibliotheken & API dazu??

lg


----------



## foobar (10. Mai 2008)

http://www.rxtx.org/


----------



## gladiator09 (18. Mai 2008)

das kann ich aber nur unter linux verwenden?!

lg


----------



## HoaX (19. Mai 2008)

nein


----------



## gladiator09 (19. Mai 2008)

ja und wie integrier ich das unter windows??

lg


----------



## foobar (19. Mai 2008)

so wie jede andere lib auch:
- Jar runter laden
- Jar in Classpath aufnehmen
- coden


----------



## gladiator09 (19. Mai 2008)

ja aber wenn ich das paket von dieser seite was du mir gegeben hast runterlade, dann is da keine jar-datei drin!

lg


----------



## foobar (20. Mai 2008)

Klar ist da ein Jar drin: http://rxtx.qbang.org/pub/rxtx/rxtx-2.1-7-bins-r2.zip


----------



## gladiator09 (20. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt das paket javacomm20-win32.rar gefunden und mit dem funktionierts...

problem is nur: ich bekomm bei diesem code (Siehe unten) eine nullpointerexception mit "name can't be null", aber warum??


```
public class test
{

    private CommPort cp;
    private CommPortIdentifier pi;

    public test(String port)
    {
        try
        {
            pi = CommPortIdentifier.getPortIdentifier(port);
            cp = pi.open(this.getClass().getName(), 2000);
            SerialPort sp = (SerialPort) cp;
            sp.setSerialPortParams(57600,SerialPort.DATABITS_8,SerialPort.STOPBITS_1,SerialPort.PARITY_NONE);
                
            InputStream in = sp.getInputStream();
            OutputStream out = sp.getOutputStream();
        }
        catch (Exception e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

}
```


----------

